# , GAAP,

## Pantera

..

----------

http://www.gaap.ru/biblio/gaap-ias/compare_rus2/063.asp

http://www.gaap.ru/biblio/gaap-ias/compare_rus2/037.asp

----------


## Pantera

..   ,   GAAP  ?     .  ...

----------

> ..   ,   GAAP  ?     .  ...


http://www.msfo-mag.ru/article/298.html

----------


## ToT

http://www.klerk.ru/rubricator/?69

----------

